# You Won't Believe This Newest Concern About The Virus!!



## fmdog44 (May 25, 2020)

"Aggressive rodent behavior!" That's right folks the CDC has just coughed up this latest freaky fear. This is coming from my local news channel just now. According to the CDC because restaurants have been closed recently rodents are starving and are being more aggressive in their quest for food. Just when you thought it was safe to go back in the water......................................... !!!


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (May 25, 2020)

Seriously you need to quit watching the news


----------



## RadishRose (May 25, 2020)

The media is running out of new horrors to report and are now recycling. This news is about a month old.


----------



## Lethe200 (May 25, 2020)

Not surprising - it's one of the reasons why they say wildlife sightings are up not only in urban areas but also in parks and forest areas. Animals who are accustomed to humans dropping food crumbs and filling garbage cans, are having to forage more widely for food.

Any time a restaurant remodels, you can bet the vermin run next door until all the disturbances end and the food supply starts up again.


----------



## bingo (May 25, 2020)

well...they'll just eat each other soon


----------



## RadishRose (May 25, 2020)




----------



## CarolfromTX (May 25, 2020)

Floridatennisplayer said:


> Seriously you need to quit watching the news


Or at the very least, stop sharing.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 25, 2020)

I read a story about this in NYC a couple of weeks ago.

They had resorted to cannibalism.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 25, 2020)

Who woulda thunk there would be aggressive rodent behaviour in an election year?

This is my shocked face>>>


----------



## Butterfly (May 25, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> I read a story about this in NYC a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> They had resorted to cannibalism.



I think rats have always been cannibalistic.  I had rats many aeons ago for science class (we didn't do anything awful to them, just watched their behavior) and they quite commonly eat their young.  I remember being utterly grossed out and shocked at the tender age of about 12 the first time I saw this happen.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 25, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> I think rats have always been cannibalistic.  I had rats many aeons ago for science class (we didn't do anything awful to them, just watched their behavior) and they quite commonly eat their young.  I remember being utterly grossed out and shocked at the tender age of about 12 the first time I saw this happen.


Perhaps this is common to the rodent family.  Hamsters are also known to eat their young.  I had hamsters growing up, but only one at a time, so experienced no breeding behaviour.

I cannot imagine being 12 and seeing something that barbaric.  I'd be shocked, too.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 26, 2020)

Floridatennisplayer said:


> Seriously you need to quit watching the news


...and believing it.....


----------



## Butterfly (May 26, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> Perhaps this is common to the rodent family.  Hamsters are also known to eat their young.  I had hamsters growing up, but only one at a time, so experienced no breeding behaviour.
> 
> I cannot imagine being 12 and seeing something that barbaric.  I'd be shocked, too.




Kids nowdays see stuff a lot more barbaric than that on the news and in movies, indeed, sometimes on the streets.  Animals are just animals, and they do what they do.


----------



## win231 (May 26, 2020)

I have yet to meet an aggressive rodent.
Last week, I was in my basement checking plumbing.  I was snacking on a Persian cucumber.  A huge rat walked up within 5 feet & stood on his hind legs.  I handed him the rest of the cucumber & he took it out of my hand & ran away.


----------



## MarciKS (May 26, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> Or at the very least, stop sharing.


Everyone else is allowed to share.


----------



## StarSong (May 27, 2020)

win231 said:


> I have yet to meet an aggressive rodent.
> Last week, I was in my basement checking plumbing.  I was snacking on a Persian cucumber.  A huge rat walked up within 5 feet & stood on his hind legs.  I handed him the rest of the cucumber & he took it out of my hand & ran away.


Sure you did.


----------



## Lakeland living (May 27, 2020)

You have to admit some stories are pretty good.   
I figure the truth would likely surprise many people. Not that the normal people will ever be allowed to know the truth.


----------



## Sunny (May 27, 2020)

Win, you'd better stop drinking or smoking whatever it is!


----------



## win231 (May 27, 2020)

ROFLOL!  Nobody messes with this rat!  Not even a bunch of cats.


----------



## Fyrefox (May 28, 2020)

Wouldn’t “Aggressive Rodents” be a great name for a punk rock band?  The name “Ratt” is already taken, and they are appearing in a Geico commercial where some renters report a _Ratt _problem...yes, the group is singing loudly nearby!


----------

